# Problem detecting Sensors

## Icethepenguin

```
root@tower kevin # sensors-detect

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

root@tower kevin #

```

----------

## foton2

And do you use 2.4.x kernel ? Because in 2.6.x you haven't to run sensors-detect. You only need to have kernel modules for i2c.

----------

## Icethepenguin

```
root@tower kevin # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           21 Mar 15 15:49 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.4.25

root@tower kevin #
```

----------

## foton2

And did you 

 *Quote:*   

> Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them

 

?

I think that you should write a little bit more about your problem.

----------

## Icethepenguin

Sorry about that, okay, this is what I'm doing, I'm following this setup to get my sensors to work on my systems and getting the problem I'm posting about at this point in the setup.

Point I'm at in the setup

 *Quote:*   

> if you're running kde you can use ksensors instead of gkrellm.
> 
> ```
> Code:
> 
> ...

 

This is what I'm getting back:

```
root@tower kevin #  prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh

bash: prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh: No such file or directory

root@tower kevin #

```

----------

## foton2

Is this file really missing ?

try

```

find /* -name "mkdev.sh"
```

I have lm-sensors 2.8.5 and when I emerged it this text appeared :

 *Quote:*   

> echo
> 
>         einfo "*****************************************************************"
> 
>         einfo
> ...

 

and 

 *Quote:*   

>  einfo
> 
>         einfo "The lm_sensors hardware sensors package has been installed."
> 
>         einfo
> ...

 

look to ebuild of your version for more information.

You can also look to the  i2c ebulid.

----------

## Drunkula

Emerging lm-sensors isn't enough.  I went and manually downloaded the lm-sensors package.  Extract it and you will find the mkdev.sh file in there.  To save you some time this is the entire contents of that script from the 2.8.6 version.

```

#!/bin/bash

# Here you can set several defaults.

# The number of devices to create (max: 256)

NUMBER=32

# The owner and group of the devices

OUSER=root

OGROUP=root

# The mode of the devices

MODE=600

i=0;

while [ $i -lt $NUMBER ] ; do

  echo /dev/i2c-$i

  mknod -m 000 /dev/i2c-$i c 89 $i

  chown "$OUSER:$OGROUP" /dev/i2c-$i

  chmod $MODE /dev/i2c-$i

  i=$[$i + 1]

done

```

Save it to a script file and run it as root...

----------

## revertex

thanks a lot Drunkula, your script save my day.

iv'e got this problem not in my gentoo box, but in a debian box that i'm installing.

the funny thing is the only place where i found my solution is here.

Debian is a great distro, but their docs sucks and their community is a bit selfish. 

GENTOO FORUMS RULEZZZZ!

----------

## depontius

 *foton2 wrote:*   

> And do you use 2.4.x kernel ? Because in 2.6.x you haven't to run sensors-detect. You only need to have kernel modules for i2c.

 

In that case, what do you have to do to get rid of the "No sensors found!" response?

I've got another problem, that may or may not be related. This is on an IBM Intellistation. The sensors-detect command has blacklisted all IBM systems because of Thinkpad problems. But this isn't a Thinkpad, and I don't see any override switch.

----------

